# New Family member 2002 ALMS



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

*LED strip install and OSIR clears, new family member 2002 ALMS*

Picked her up from an owner in PA. I had the car inspected at NGP in VA and the engine is running great. I was wondering if anyone has done a "coming home" lighting mod with this car. Is that a VAG coding mod for this or a custom aftermarket? I found two videos with TT's that have them but no explanation on how the mod was done. Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice car. What do you mean by the coming home mod?


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Neb said:


> Nice car. What do you mean by the coming home mod?


Thanks! What I mean is that when you lock and unlock the car the lights turn on for a few seconds while the hazards blink


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

*OSIR clear lenses with LED DRL switchbacks*

So I've done a few things here n there since I got the TT a few weeks ago. I purchased some LED strips and the OSIR clear lenses. I want to do the "coming home" mod but I'll figure it out later.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

*Got the LEDs in but wiring it tricky I need to add relays*

All of the wires show ground while ignition is off and parking lights are turned on. 
They look really clean though:



















They are pretty bright I'm happy with it just trying to figure out the wiring.










I gotta figure out the way to have the lights stay on when u unlock and lock, does anyone here understand what I'm talking about? Newer cars have this option and home link with the coming home option.


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

*All done!*

So I added a resistor 50w 6ohm on the front signal wires.










You have to remove the signal bulb and tap in the blue ignition wire on the led kit (+) and black (-) to the factory wires on the blinker. Add the resistor there one side to blue the other to black.










The red wire on the kit goes to the parking light positive plate which is the top metal part in the bulb housing. I just wrapped it around the tab and it fits a bit tight which is good since it has a rubber seal. 



















The lights are pretty bright, brighter than other kits I've seen on TTs










It turns amber when you use the turn signal or hazards.










Also pretty bright. The color is about 8000k so it has a hint of blue. The factory LEDs on the Porsche and vw are about 4000k so it's more white/yellow. The light kit was $35 on eBay: http://m.ebay.com/itm/121290130850?nav=SEARCH
the resistors may also be purchased on ebay for $7 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PCS-50W-6...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a8c9656e3&vxp=mtr





































Proudly flying the flags. Army strong HOOAH!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey would you mind drawing up a wiring diagram and giving us a link to the resister. I really want to do this mod but I'm having a hard time following your post to feel confidant enough to order everything


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

*wiring diagram LED strip with resistor mk1*

done.










Im going to add the motor for bixenons next



















kits on ebay are under $60 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-XENON-2-5...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2334e57cb3&vxp=mtr


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

wow thats amazing, they look awesome! Thanks for the diagram!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice to see an ALMS getting some love


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

Or you can pay over $500 for this kit: http://shop.pogea-racing.com/en/pro...-250-ps&stage_product=led-tfl-drl-led-blinker


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm upgrading these again so this will be my mark 3 version of this. I found some Phillips LED DRLs that are bright as the stock ones.










There's a version on eBay that turns amber but I'm hesitant to get those since I already purchased some and they weren't as bright as I wanted. http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=371108432231


----------



## butlerlm (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice collection of cars


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

butlerlm said:


> Nice collection of cars


Thanks


----------



## audis4ed (Mar 19, 2004)

So I got the LEDs and took them apart false advertising it's only 4 LEDs not 8 I should have got 2. The plastic cover actually filters the light and the OSIR clear corners filter it too so they r way brighter taken apart.


















































































I checked the placement to see if it's brighter placed closer to the OSIR lens but it's actually brighter towards the back due to the reflective tresent inside the housing.










Soldered and taped up the wires










The mk2 version I did was more purple as you can see here










The Phillips is whiter



















This is still just the LEDs on they r so bright, I want to get another set of the 4 LEDs and put them in there as well.



















This is w xenons on



















So I've taken these light apart 3 times, I feel that I'm an expert now LOL.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Sammyll6 said:


> http://www.*********.co/zlnv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can we ****ing ban this guy's IP already?


----------

